# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Món ngon Sapa

## danghung

*Ở độ cao trên dưới 1.600 m so với mặt biển, Sa Pa có những điều kiện lý tưởng cho một vùng du lịch sinh thái. Buổi sáng Sapa ẩn mình trong khói sương, khi nắng lên lại hớn hở rực rỡ như đón xuân. Đến trưa mặt trời đứng bóng , không khí bao trùm khắp đó đây hương sắc của mùa hè. Buổi chiều khi hoàng hôn buông xuống, Sapa gói mình trong se lạnh. Đến đêm khi khí lạnh từ các đỉnh núi tỏa xuống, Sapa mang cái giá lạnh của mùa đông, đôi khi lại có tuyết rơi lả tả nhẹ nhàng như cánh hoa.*

_Mỗi mùa, Sapa luôn có những món ăn riêng biệt và độc đáo._

Sapa là vùng đất thiên nhiên phân biệt rõ rệt bốn mùa trong năm nên mỗi mùa luôn được biểu trưng bằng những sản phẩm riêng biệt và độc đáo.

Là xứ lạnh, đặc sản nổi nhất của Sa Pa là các loại rau đặc trưng vùng ôn đới như súp lơ trắng, hoa lơ xanh, củ cải đỏ, su su... Mỗi năm, Sa Pa xuất đi khắp nước cả chục nghìn tấn quả su su. Nhưng du khách vẫn đồn nhau rằng ăn su su luộc ngay tại Sa Pa mới là ngon nhất. 

_Đã đến Sa Pa, dứt khoát nên gọi món su su luộc chấm muối vừng._

Đã đến Sa Pa, dứt khoát nên gọi món su su luộc chấm muối vừng. Miếng su su luộc có màu xanh non nõn nà, cắn sần sật, có vị ngọt lừ quyện với một chút muối vừng thơm thơm, bùi bùi. Su su luộc phải vừa chín tới và phải ăn nóng mới ngon. Luộc quá lửa một chút hoặc để nguội ăn mất hết vị su su Sa Pa.

Rau Sa Pa nhiều loại, lại tươi non mơn mởn. Ấy vậy mà món rau đặc biệt nhất, thường chỉ được để lại bán tại chợ Sa Pa lại là “ngồng”, tức là phần thân đã đâm hoa của những cây rau già. Có nhiều loại ngồng: ngồng tỏi, ngồng cải, ngồng su hào, ngồng su su... Ăn ngồng hợp nhất là xào chứ không mấy khi luộc hoặc nấu canh. Có thể xào ngồng với tỏi hoặc các loại thịt khác nhau. Ngồng xào rất ngon nhờ sự kết hợp giữa cái mềm và ngọt dịu dàng của hoa ngồng với cái giòn và vị ngọt đậm của cuộng ngồng. Riêng ngồng cải còn được thực khách ưu ái bởi có vị hơi ngăm ngắm đắng rất dễ chịu.

_Món rau đặc biệt nhất, thường chỉ được để lại bán tại chợ Sa Pa lại là “ngồng”._

Sa Pa nổi tiếng với món thịt “lợn cắp nách” - giống lợn bản địa thả rông, mỗi khi cần tiền đồng bào tóm một con kẹp vào... nách, đem ra chợ bán. Tự dũi đất kiếm ăn trên những sườn dốc dựng đứng và quanh năm suốt tháng gồng mình chống chọi với cái rét làm cho giống lợn này săn quắt lại. Một chú “lợn cắp nách” trưởng thành cũng chỉ nặng dưới chục ký (có thế mới... cắp được vào nách). Lợn được làm sạch, tẩm ướp rồi để nguyên con mà nướng hoặc quay. Miếng thịt mỏng tang, từ ngoài vào trong chỉ có một lớp bì ròn tan, rồi đến một lớp thịt nạc thật mềm, ngọt lịm, dày không đến 2 cm; và trong cùng là xương, thường là cũng rất nhỏ và mềm, ăn được luôn nếu không phải là xương ống. Thịt “lợn cắp nách” nhâm nhi với rượu táo mèo Sa Pa, nhậu xuyên đêm chưa chán.


_Sa Pa nổi tiếng với món thịt “lợn cắp nách”_
Là huyện miền núi, nhưng kho tàng ẩm thực Sa Pa lại có đặc sản từ...cá. Thứ nhất, phải kể đến cá do đồng bào dân tộc bắt từ những con sông, dòng suối ầm ào réo gào dưới những hẻm núi sâu thẳm của Sa Pa. Cá bắt được, đồng bào nhóm lửa nướng sơ ngay bên bờ suối để có thể để dành ăn lâu dài hoặc đem lên bán cho các nhà hàng trên thị trấn. Cá suối Sa Pa thường bằng cỡ ngón tay, loại to nhất cũng chỉ bằng cổ tay em bé. Cá suối rán lên, đầu, đuôi và vây ròn tan trong miệng, trong khi mình cá tròn lẳn lại vẫn giữ được thớ dai dai của loài quanh năm vật lộn giữa đá tảng trong dòng chảy cuồn cuộn miền sơn cước, tốn bia lắm !

Thứ hai, phải kể đến cá hồi và cá tầm, 2 giống cá nước lạnh đến nay trong nước mới chỉ nuôi được ở Sa Pa. Trứng cá hồi nhập về từ Phần Lan và cá tầm nhập về từ Nga, ươm nở và nuôi thành cá thành phẩm (nặng khoảng 1,5 kg/con) trong những bể nhân tạo nơi có nguồn nước lạnh ngắt một đầu vào một đầu ra chảy liên tục. Khác với cá hồi, cá tầm nhập khẩu thường hơi béo, cá nước lạnh nuôi ở Sa Pa thịt chắc, thớ săn, không có mỡ. Trong cái lạnh Sa Pa, một nồi lẩu cá hồi nóng hổi ăn cũng các loại rau tươi roi rói, thực khách không nhớ suốt đời mới là chuyện lạ.

_Lẩu cá suối thơm ngon tại Cầu Mây_

Món ngon Sa Pa còn có thể kể được nhiều nữa, như món xúc xích thịt lợn các gia đình thường tự làm hong khói trong bếp, nấm hương tươi xào thịt, thịt gà đen (đen từ da, thịt, đến tận xương), các món nướng đủ loại v.v...Nhưng, có lẽ tốt hơn là để cho du khách tự khám phá khi có dịp đến với Sa Pa.
_Nguồn: Tổng hợp_




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## playboy

đồ nướng của sapa thì ngon tuyệt vời :X

----------


## sunlee8989

Làng tôi – Ẩm thực Cố Đô chuyên phục vụ các món ăn Huế. Không gian được trang trí theo lối kiến trúc cổ điển xen lẫn phong cách hiện đại. Trên tường được trưng bày nhiều bức tranh phong cảnh của Huế rất nhẹ nhàng và thơ mộng, tạo cảm giác rằng ta đang ở thành phố Huế cổ kính và an bình.

Ẩm thực Cố Đô là thương hiệu mới trong làng ẩm thực Hà Nội, tại đây bạn sẽ có những phút giây thư giãn tuyệt vời.

Đội ngũ đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, gốc Huế, có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm nên chế biến rất nhiều món ăn rất ngon, theo hương vị rất Huế. Nhân viên phục vụ ân cần và chu đáo sẽ làm cho quý thực khách hài lòng.



Thực đơn phong phú, đa dạng. Các loại bánh cổ truyền mang đậm hương vị Ẩm thực Cố Đô Huế như bánh Bèo, bánh Nậm, bánh Bột lọc, bánh Khoái, Nem lụi, Nem chua, Tré, Vả củ kiệu,…, Cá sốt sữa, Cá kho tộ, Canh chua cá lóc, Vả trộn xúc bánh đa, Mực khô cháy tiêu,…., Cơm rang tay cầm, cơm rang cung đình,… Các loại lẩu như: Lẩu gà lá rang, Lẩu Hải sản, Lẩu mắm, Lẩu thập cẩm,…



Ngoài ra, quán còn nhận đặt tiệc với thực đơn đa dạng chế biến từ hải sản, thịt thú rừng tươi sống.

----------

